# Cool side too hot. How to cool?



## Alex Aguilar (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey everybody,

My name is Alex and I am getting my first B&W Tegu tomorrow and the temps on my cool side is too hot (90 degrees). The enclosure is 4x2.5x2.5 with a 100 watt MVB bulb on the basking side (110 degrees). Any suggestions on how to lower the temps? I was thinking maybe change the bulb to a 50 or 60 watt flood lamp and installing a uvb tube, but I am open to suggestions. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Can you raise the light? Ok if center is too hot soso they can choose gradient. Make sure they can reach temps in the 70s to cool off, near their hide.


----------



## Alex Aguilar (Apr 8, 2015)

Can't raise the light but I did manage to get it to the low 80s on the cool side by turning on the AC. I'll check hide temps tomoro to see how cold it can really get. Thank you for your input!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Apr 9, 2015)

I had troubles with heating with a four foot high, so I built this big shelf under the lights and put less wattage there. Bam, the surface area was perfect temp, and the cool side was actually cool. PLUS my gu had tons more walking room and a shady area.


----------



## Alex Aguilar (Apr 12, 2015)

Rebecca Stout said:


> I had troubles with heating with a four foot high, so I built this big shelf under the lights and put less wattage there. Bam, the surface area was perfect temp, and the cool side was actually cool. PLUS my gu had tons more walking room and a shady area.



Thanks for replying! I fixed the problem by just making my room cooler. Now to the taming process!!


----------

